# Besko loader valve parts



## JCBrownish (7 mo ago)

Can anyone help me find a part number for a spool cap with the detent for the float function built into it? Part V2 on the attached diagram. It’s on a Mahindra 5010 ML151 loader


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

JC,

Apparently Mahindra doesn't want to sell parts for the valve. They want to sell the complete valve. What is wrong with the part you are looking for? Can a machine shop make one for you? Or can it be weld repaired?

We had another such post on this forum. The valve may be a copy of a Koyker valve, where you can get a part that will fit. See attachment.









Mahinder/Besko 2638L Loader Valve Repair


I have a Mahindra 2638 with a Besko hydraulic loader valve. I broke one of the linkage covers and could not find a placement ANYWHERE. Mahindra could only sell the entire Joystick (over$700). After calling 5 other parts distributors (including 2 Mahindra dealers), Sharla at Short Line Parts...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## JCBrownish (7 mo ago)

Thank you. I did find another post of the exact loader valve and broken part and I reached out to the poster, but haven’t heard back yet. The spool cover is made of cheap cast pot metal, and is brittle. I could probably make a simple cover for it, but it has some parts on the inside including the detent for the float function of the valve. I machine to a temporary fix that lets me use the loader valve, it’s just the float function that is not working now


----------



## JCBrownish (7 mo ago)

If there is anyone following this, I was able to find a spool cover that fit and works like new, however it does not have the float function detent. It was for a Kioti loader valve.


----------

